# Spiral Clear Casting with a Blank Drying Motor



## Bob in SF (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm enjoying my clear PVC pipe casting, but wanted to add controlled color spiraling throughout the blank - so I got a PennState blank drying system; clamped the (nice and slow 3rpm) motor to my bench with shaft facing upright upwards; drilled/tapped/turned a PVC pipe mold holder on the lathe, and screwed it onto the shaft; then lathe-bored the bottom of a wood square to serve as a platform for bangle mold rotation; poured a couple of color mixes into the slowly rotating mold; and to my surprise and pleasure, the simple system works, and the motor turns bi-directionally - stop it for a moment, and it turns the opposite direction for more possibilities; too much fun not to share; pix:






















 - Bob


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 9, 2016)

Bob,  You are having fun with your toys!...cool blanks!

Don't you like it when a plan comes together? (A Team)


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks, Charlie!

This one is a keeper.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 9, 2016)

way cool idea.  the blanks look great


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 9, 2016)

Correction: the motor turns at 20 (and not 3) rpm still nice and slow.

- Bob


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks, Rich - far from rocket science - but opens up some fun possibilities.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 9, 2016)

If you sit a cat on the revolving platform, it can keep a 360 degree watch on your shop for mice and not have to turn it's head!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 9, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> If you sit a cat on the revolving platform, it can keep a 360 degree watch on your shop for mice and not have to turn it's head!!!:biggrin:



Great idea, Charlie - wonder if kitty will be compatible with the dog on the neighboring platform...opens up a menagerie of possibilities:wink:


----------



## furini (Apr 9, 2016)

neat idea...might have to look out for an old record player at boot sales!


----------



## CREID (Apr 9, 2016)

furini said:


> neat idea...might have to look out for an old record player at boot sales!



would you use 33 1/3 or 78. :tongue:


----------



## magpens (Apr 9, 2016)

Cool, Bob !!!! . Looks like you put your name on everything you own, even your "rubber" gloves !!!


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 9, 2016)

magpens said:


> Cool, Bob !!!! . Looks like you put your name on everything you own, even your "rubber" gloves !!!




And his Hand too!:biggrin:


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Apr 9, 2016)

Great idea,  the motor looks alot like a rotisserie motor for a grill. I have a couple in the shop may give it a try.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 9, 2016)

Well done; the blanks look very nice.
Looking forward to seeing them as pens.


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 10, 2016)

Today's refinements - single (10cc + aquarium tubing) syringe and/or double 
(25ml Empty Double-Barrel Cartridge/Syringe with Plunger (1:1 mix ratio) - AmLee Epoxy Supply) syringe in hopes of spiraling into tighter control:









Douglas - rotisserie (or any other slow-geared) motor should work fine - and it just takes a few minutes to turn a wood fitting to mate your PVC tube/stopper to the motor shaft.

(sorry about name-on-everything - old habits die hard:wink

Warm regards, Bob


----------

